# Greenscreen Spill



## map01 (20. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

mir ist die Problematik des entstehenden Spills bei zu nahem Kontakt zur Greenscreen Fläche bekannt.
Ich habe jedoch nun einen Dreh vor, bei dem sich zwei Personen eine Wand entlang tasten. Sprich sie müssen ihre Hände direkt auf die Greenscreen Fläche auflegen. 
Da ich keine Pantomimenkünstler zur Hand habe, würde die "Wand entlang Tastbewegung" extrem unnatürlich aussehen, wenn ich es mit Abstand zur Fläche drehen würde, also wenn die Schauspieler ihre Hände frei in der Luft bewegen würden.

Hat jemand einen Tipp, wie ich es doch mit Abstand drehen könnte.
Evtl. ein mit Abstand zur Fläche angebrachtes grünverkleidetes Brett (10cm breit), an dem sie ihre Hände auflegen können und sich daran entlangtasten...?
Macht das Sinn?

Grüße
map01


----------



## Martin Schaefer (21. Oktober 2012)

Huhu,

ganz kurze Antwort:
Warum nicht einfach zur Orientierung einen dünnen, transparenten Nylonfaden (z.B. Angelschnur o.ä.) spannen und daran entlangtasten lassen? Oder brauchst du den Eindruck, dass sich die 2 Pesonen an der Wand irgendwie abstützen?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## map01 (22. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Martin,

danke für den Tipp. 
Der Eindruck des Abstützens muss nicht entstehen. Nur ein Entlangtasten.
Ich denke, eine Nylonschnur wird beim Auflegen der Hände nachgeben, sodaß der Eindruck entsteht, daß die Hände in die virtuelle Wand "eintauchen" und nicht starr aufliegen, aber ich probier das trotzdem.

Grüße
map01


----------



## Martin Schaefer (22. Oktober 2012)

huhu nochmal,

ich denke mal, wenn sie bei jedem Tasten etwa gleich viel nachgibt, dann merkt man das nachher nicht.  Ist ja nicht so, dass deine Schauspieler die Schnur einmal nur knapp berühren und dann heftig reindrücken. Solange sie die Schnur immer etwa gleich berühren sollte es eigentlich wunderbar klappen.

Gruß
Martin


----------

